
Using blank slates to your advantage - pius
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/90-design-decisions-backpack-page-blank-slate
======
beaudeal
this is a very interesting article and i think a great approach to design.
sometimes the simplest approach is the best solution (ie. 3rd grade level
sharpie marker arrow sketch) because its something that everyone can
understand.

